

Death of Esteemed CS Researcher Likely a Result of Health Insurance Malignance - pw0ncakes
http://www.torontosun.com/news/columnists/michele_mandel/2010/01/14/12471531.html

======
pw0ncakes
_None of his friends wanted to speak about his personal life, but at least one
confidant, angry at some callous comments on a tabloid website, aimed to set
the record straight: “The financial pressures on this couple were severe: They
had already used up all insurance benefit limits, and burnt through their own
personal savings with their retirement savings following rapidly,” a source
posted on the New York Daily News website.

“We should put the blame for Sam’s death where it belongs. We have the
technology to keep little girls like that alive. We have a society that pretty
much insists upon doing so. But we put the financial and organizational and
emotional burden entirely on the parents.”_

